# Problem with Internet



## Bigfig (Nov 1, 2007)

I have 3 Hr20-700's. One is cabled right to the router and works perfectly. I just installed the recommended Bekin G gaming adapter and when I try to set up the network it shows a connection with the network but then states that the internet is not connected[it shows an error code (12)]. I disabled the firewall with no success. I have a laptop that connects to the wireless network with no problem. my router is a 2wire and I am a cable internet subscriber.


----------



## trouta (Dec 29, 2006)

I am having similiar problems, I also have a 2wire router with DSL. I haven't had time to debug yet, but I did notice that the IP of the HR20 was in a differnt segment than my other machines on the network. So it must not be contacting the router for a DHCP'd IP address. I was going to try and hard-code the IP address to match my other machines tonight.


----------



## jasonp5 (Sep 27, 2006)

I have a 2Wire wireless/wired DSL setup and got everything working smoothly...

My home is hardwired with everything going to a switch and from there going into the 2Wire device. I simply plugged the HR-20 into my wall ethernet port and reset the machine. When it came back, it showed as networked, but not connected to the internet. Going to http:\\homeportal showed the device with a legit IP. 

I then went into Setup and went to test. It rolled through the tests and this time connected to the internet just fine. 

Not sure if this helps at all, but I did not need to configure anything on the actual router, just needed to basically give the HR-20 a kick!


----------



## trouta (Dec 29, 2006)

I was a bone-head. I had plugged the network cable used by the HR20 into the port that was shared by the uplink port on my switch. Which caused the uplink to the router to be cut-off. I switched the cable and rebooted and all was well.


----------



## jhollan2 (Aug 31, 2006)

I'm having a similar issue. The HR20 works correctly, starts to download and then pauses itself, saying there is a problem with the internet conncection. I go through the menu and it says the network is fine, but error 21 or 22 on internet. If I go through setup it finds the internet but shortly after going back to the download it loses it again - just the internet, never the network.

The system is on a powerline router. I have att internet (highest speed) with a pc hardwired and a wireless laptop. No internet problems with either of them.


----------



## drjjr (Jan 31, 2007)

jhollan2 said:


> I'm having a similar issue. The HR20 works correctly, starts to download and then pauses itself, saying there is a problem with the internet conncection. I go through the menu and it says the network is fine, but error 21 or 22 on internet. If I go through setup it finds the internet but shortly after going back to the download it loses it again - just the internet, never the network.
> 
> The system is on a powerline router. I have att internet (highest speed) with a pc hardwired and a wireless laptop. No internet problems with either of them.


I ended up putting my HR20 into the DMZ for my 2WIRE router and now it seems happy. 
Funny thing is...On Demand seemed to work. It was just the internet test and photo sharing that seemed to not work.


----------



## gcisko (Sep 27, 2006)

Bigfig said:


> I have 3 Hr20-700's. One is cabled right to the router and works perfectly. I just installed the recommended Bekin G gaming adapter and when I try to set up the network it shows a connection with the network but then states that the internet is not connected[it shows an error code (12)]. I disabled the firewall with no success. I have a laptop that connects to the wireless network with no problem. my router is a 2wire and I am a cable internet subscriber.


Is the game adapter DHCP or static? And what are the IP settings you used to setup the game adapter and HR20?


----------

